# Ultimate saw horse/table



## davidroberts

thanks for the review. i saw this on "Cool Tools" a few months ago. I have two B&D portable workmates that are indespensible. I'd like to pick up one (or two) of these. they look sturdy and well engineered.


----------



## rtb

I've had one of these for a couple of years and its everything Scott says it is and more. Its rare that mine even gets folded up. in many ways it better that a saw horse ( how much can you lay on top of a saw horse? )


----------



## clieb91

I also have one of these and used it a lot before I built my shop table. They are quite strong and a very good tool stand. Still use it when I have projects to do outside of my shop.

CtL


----------



## buffalosean

how does the planner work on it. do you secure it staight to one stand or is it secured to a piece of lumber across the two stands?


----------



## OutPutter

I'd appreciate if anyone can locate one now. I think they're discontinued at Home DePot.


----------



## Mike67

I have one of these and keep my lunchbox planer on it. Works great although I think it places the planer a little higher than ideal. Mine is the version with plastic legs and there's a little flex in them when I plane larger boards, but not much. 
I just used some clamps to attach the planer to the stand.


----------



## kosta

these saw horses are a lot better then the old wood ones that weighed 30 pounds. He is a link to a good video. http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_dctl/


----------



## oldskoolmodder

Like others' here, mine rarely comes down. It's too useful.


----------



## gwurst

I have a pair myself. They are used for almost everything and the best stands I have in my shop. I hardly ever get-out my other sawhorses and tables unless I need the extra space, and when I do I wish I had more sets of these stands. If they have been discontinued that would be a real shame.


----------



## OutPutter

Sadly, I think they are discontinued.


----------



## dave33

Damnit these are so cool. My local home depots dos't have them either. Any idea where else to find them?


----------



## gwurst

Good news! I found some of these at the HD in Cincinnati:


















I don't know if they are available again or just what's left at this store. Here's the address if you're in the area:

Pleasant Ridge #3832
3400 Highland Ave
Cincinnati, OH 45213
(513)631-1705


----------

